# Alimentación desde el puerto USB



## josepoyato (Feb 1, 2007)

Buenas:

He estado buscando en el foro pero no he encontrado nada parecido a mi problema, así que paso a exponéroslo para ver si podéis ayudarme.

Necesito alimentar una serie de sensores (12 a 3V y unos 24 a 5V) que consumen muy poca potencia.

Una de las posibles alternativas que tengo para realizar esta alimentación es hacerla desde el puerto USB del ordenador (tengo dos libres), pero no sé con certeza cuál es la potencia máxima que puede suministrar un puerto USB. En caso de que la potencia que diera el USB fuera suficiente para mi aplicación, ¿cómo debería realizar el montaje para alimentar a todos y cada uno de los sensores?

Muchas gracias. Espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 1, 2007)

lo maximo que dan juntos TODOS los puertos USB es 500mA (no es recomendable). Lo que podrias hacer es poner reguladores de baja potencia LF33CV y 78L05 y medir que tu circuito no exiga demasiada corriente


----------



## cliche (Feb 3, 2007)

amigo le recuerdo que la potencia no constituye el factor de consumo conosido como intensidad 

me parece que te referias a que los sensores consumen poca intensidad (corriente) mientras que la tension va a ser de manera constante
la potencia es el factor resultante de la multiplicacion basica de factores conosdos primariamente como tension e intensidad

si el puerto usb entrega 500ma no te recomiendo conectarlos directamente hai ya que apuestpo que cada sensor que utilizaras esta consumiendo por lo menos 200ma 
te recomiendo que saques la limentacion direectamente de la fuente de tu ordenador puesto que alli la coriente es mas extensa 

ojalas te sirva este consejo saludos chao......


----------



## albabug (Feb 19, 2007)

Hasta donde yo se, un puerto USB normal (solo 1, no todos a la vez) te da 100mA a 5V. Y si, creo que la corriente máxima que la tarjeta madre asigna a USBs es de 500mA


----------



## elbien (Abr 29, 2008)

te recomiendo que obtengas la tension de alimentacion del puerto del yoystick, o mejor aun de los conectores internos del cpu *cuando lo abras veras que la fuente de alimentacion tiene especificaciones de cuanta tension y corriente puedes obener de cada conector, para darte una idea te transcribo los de la fuente de mi cpu:
3.3v : 28A
+5v : 30A
+12V : 15A
-5V : 0.3A
+5Vusb : 2A


----------

